
Amazon Context Links: Text-embedded PPA advertising - imp
http://affiliate-blog.amazon.com/2007/03/context_links_b.html
======
mauricecheeks
Is this basically a repackaging of their existing affiliates program?

Either way - Amazon clearly doesn't get it. Their blog references
blogs.inspions.net as an example of someone using the double underline for
their new Context Links. Well not only is Thought Garage using no-underline
... the context links are completely irrelevant.

<http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture2zz1.png>

This is not more effective advertising, this is more Sucks.

